# icd 9 to icd 10 crosswalk



## icd10 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Benefits of ICD10*​*ICD 10-An Introduction*


ICD-10 CM & PCS is an upgrade of the US-developed clinical modification (ICD-9-CM) of Diagnosis and Procedure Codes, first adopted in 1979.
Department of HHS has ruled that all coding must be done in ICD-10 starting Oct 1, 2013.
ICD-10-CM volume is 69000 alphanumeric codes compared to ICD-9-CM volume of 13,600 numeric codes
ICD-10-PCS volume is 72000 alphanumeric codes compared to ICD-9-PCS volume of 4000 numeric codes.
 ICD-9-CM Code ICD-10-CM Code Flatulence, eructation, and gas pain 787.3 R14.0	Abdominal distension (gaseous)
R14.1 Gas pain
R14.2 Eructation)
R14.3 Flatulence
Abdominal pain, unspecified site 789 No Code *How to comply with ICD-10?*


Evaluating all clinical, financial and business systems that currently use ICD-9 codes.
Overall Risk and Impact Assessment.
Gap Analysis between current and future state.
Compliance Project Plan
Identification of capital cost, one time cost and recurring cost and budget for it.
Compliance Implementation
Conduct internal testing
Payer system integration
Conduct external testing
Start Parallel processing
Complete Transition
 Key word ? ?icd 9 to icd 10 crosswalk? and ?icd 10 remediation? ? icd 9 to icd 10 conversion, icd 9 to icd 10 migration, ICD 9, ICD 10, ICD codes


----------

